# butterfly surging at idle



## willett (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, I have a base gasket deleted 2100 and I can't get it to run on the idle jet. It idles on the high jet.

While it's idling the butterfly surges and I'm wondering if this is contributing to the problem. Anybody ever noticed this happening on another saw?


----------

